# Voice for Android?



## thephoenixwave (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone know how we can get a better voice for when our Android phone reads back texts etc.? (I hate giving Apple credit on anything, but that's a plus with Siri - she actually sounds halfway human ...)

I'm running Liquid ROM and the voice to me sounds horrible ... are there better alternatives out there?

THANKS!


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Tons of other TTS engines but most you gotta pay for new voices. I use SVOX personally and the Grace UK voice. Sounds kind of like Siri.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## realmike (Dec 23, 2011)

Look up ivona text to speech in the play store. It is free while in beta. Various voice modules.

Paid for svox voice module. On ICS navigation it just reads the XML string. Plenty of complaints. No resolution for months. I am not a happy customer.

Sent from the Galaxy Nexus far, far away.


----------



## lattosimbaste (Jun 23, 2011)

Pico TTS is pretty bad. I backed up Google TTS from another ROM with Titanium backup and restored it in Liquid to overcome this limitation. Sort of a hassle but if you have nandroids it isn't too bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

realmike said:


> Look up ivona text to speech in the play store. It is free while in beta. Various voice modules.
> 
> Paid for svox voice module. On ICS navigation it just reads the XML string. Plenty of complaints. No resolution for months. I am not a happy customer.
> 
> Sent from the Galaxy Nexus far, far away.


I believe that was a maps issue. After Google updated them a while back SVIX stopped reading the XMLs, been working fine for a while.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have SVOX as well with the US demon voice. It really creeps people out when they hear it. I might go back to the Australian girl voice though as I liked that one too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The new voice sounds a lot less unpleasant. Maybe you can rip it from the few JB Gnexus ROMs.

EDITidn't realize this was an older post that sparky dug up, sorry.


----------

